# Man Beheads Girlfriend in Front of Classmates at Indian University



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 28, 2011)

> Bijendra Kumar, 23, a diploma student at St. Xavier's College in Ranchi,  in eastern India, allegedly beheaded his 18-year-old girlfriend,  Khushbu, with a blade known as a "khukri" as she left the classroom with  her friends.



http://www.foxnews.com/world/2011/0...classmates-indian-university/?test=latestnews


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 28, 2011)

Words fail me.  Horror Stories is indeed the place for something such as this.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 28, 2011)

Having played with this blade, and been at a few seminars that outlined some of it's use....yeah, horror story.  Brutal blade. Brutal way to die.


----------



## Empty Hands (Apr 29, 2011)

Someone needs to behead him with a khukri - a dull one.


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 29, 2011)

I initially read that as "Indiana University".  Gruesome story.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 29, 2011)

It never ceases to amaze me that folks that want to do this sort of thing HAVE to do it publically. The guy wanted to die after his girlfriend but was stopped before he could do so. Well DUH big guy why not do it in the privacy of a secuded area or a hotel room or whatever? 
I'd like to read more about this story becuase I wonder what were the "classmates" doing just sitting there and when did it become obvious to them that he was about to do the deed? Did they think he was just joking around? Putting on a show? 
To see something like this about to happen and NOT do anything is just as bad.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Apr 29, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> It never ceases to amaze me that folks that want to do this sort of thing HAVE to do it publically. The guy wanted to die after his girlfriend but was stopped before he could do so. Well DUH big guy why not do it in the privacy of a secuded area or a hotel room or whatever?
> I'd like to read more about this story becuase I wonder what were the "classmates" doing just sitting there and when did it become obvious to them that he was about to do the deed? Did they think he was just joking around? Putting on a show?
> To see something like this about to happen and NOT do anything is just as bad.


 
how long do you think it took for him to pull this out of his jacket, or backpack or whatever and grab her and cut?
If it was a long drawn out thing, then maybe you have a point... I dont think it was, I got the impression he walked up, pulled the knife, and cut. then when he went to get himself the people where jumping on him and preevented it.... 
they say 21 feet  is the danger distance when confronted with a person with a knife... that 21 feet also has a time element to it... it takes a bit to be in a normal situation with lots of people around with a safe feeling, and be able to recognize a regular member of that group who acts out fo the ordinary and becomes a threat and pulls a weapon and uses it... I would be willing to bet by the time everyone processed it and acted it was already over. it was not like some madman walked into a McDonalds with a bag of guns and started shooting.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 29, 2011)

LuckyKBoxer said:


> how long do you think it took for him to pull this out of his jacket, or backpack or whatever and grab her and cut?
> If it was a long drawn out thing, then maybe you have a point... I dont think it was, I got the impression he walked up, pulled the knife, and cut. then when he went to get himself the people where jumping on him and prevented it....
> quote]
> True that... yet it seems ritualistic what this guy was doing. That's why I'd like to read more about it to see exactly how it went about... Seems that both wanted to die and the girl was allowing him to perform the act... which in my mind sees her kneeling before him as he prepares.
> ...


----------



## Omar B (Apr 29, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> It never ceases to amaze me that folks that want to do this sort of thing HAVE to do it publically. The guy wanted to die after his girlfriend but was stopped before he could do so. Well DUH big guy why not do it in the privacy of a secuded area or a hotel room or whatever?
> I'd like to read more about this story becuase I wonder what were the "classmates" doing just sitting there and when did it become obvious to them that he was about to do the deed? Did they think he was just joking around? Putting on a show?
> To see something like this about to happen and NOT do anything is just as bad.



Yeah, it's pretty awefull but it smacks of attention getting.  If he and her really did have such a pact then they should have done it in private, not in friggin class.

In Jamaica there are these really sheer cliffs and at the bottom is all jagged rocks and really rough water, it's known as "Lover's Leap."  Wanna guess why?  Because going back as far as the Arawak Indians before Columbus got there lovers would jump off there.  There are a million stories of forbidden loves, slaves and white owners, etc.


----------



## Nomad (Apr 29, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> As we saw in a well known beheading video slicing through a neck and such isn't a quick affair. Yet with the knife in question being basically a short sword a quick slice downward on the exposed neck could do it... it'd have to be precise, the blade razor sharp and the weilder very strong to cut through the vertebre for it to be successful.



The kukri is a uniquely weighted blade that is designed with beheading in mind (and lopping off limbs as well).  As part of their religion, the gurkhas who traditionally used these would sacrifice a buffalo.  The ideal was to behead the buffalo with a single stroke of the kukri... if it was done cleanly, it boded well for the upcoming year.

If a skilled warrior could behead a buffalo in one stroke with one of these things, I don't think even an amateur would have too much trouble doing the same to a girl.

Also, the article said he beheaded the girl "as she left the classroom with her friends"  This doesn't sound to me like she was at all a willing participant, but was instead taken by surprise.

Horrific story all around.


----------



## Omar B (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, I've swung around a Kukri (after finding out what what one was from reading the James Bond novel High Time To Kill) and it's weighted pretty damn well for the job.  It's pretty much a boomerang with a handle on one end, except it's not balanced because the side without the handle is slightly heavier and the angle of the blade means it contacts two surfaces at once.

Oh, and that beheading video someone stated that we all saw.  I never saw it, nor do I want to.  I know it happened, why would I want to watch it.  I've no need to watch a person die just cuz.


----------



## jks9199 (Apr 29, 2011)

The angle of the kukri blade doesn't set up two edges to cut at once; drawn and cutting properly it ensures that the edge is dragged along the target as it passes through.  A knife cuts as the blade is drawn across or along the item to be cut; with the kukri, it's nearly impossible to swing it halfway properly and not be a cutting motion.  (You can actually stand on razor blades, so long as the pressure is straight down and there is no sliding along the edge.)  The weighting of the kukri adds tremendous power to this cutting motion. 

The precise angle of the bend in the blade depends on the swordsmith and local preference; some are nearly right angles, while others are more like 30 or so degrees.

Lots of good information and examples can be found at Khukuri House.

This incident is a tragedy.  It seems to be a combination of desperation and what I can only label a cultural insanity.


----------



## ATACX GYM (Apr 29, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> Someone needs to behead him with a khukri - a dull one.


 

Word.Exactly.I mean...words fail us.Wth is wrong with these sickos?


----------



## Omar B (Apr 29, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> *The angle of the kukri blade doesn't set up two edges to cut at once; drawn and cutting properly it ensures that the edge is dragged along the target as it passes through.*  A knife cuts as the blade is drawn across or along the item to be cut; with the kukri, it's nearly impossible to swing it halfway properly and not be a cutting motion.  (You can actually stand on razor blades, so long as the pressure is straight down and there is no sliding along the edge.)  The weighting of the kukri adds tremendous power to this cutting motion.
> 
> The precise angle of the bend in the blade depends on the swordsmith and local preference; some are nearly right angles, while others are more like 30 or so degrees.
> 
> ...



I stand corrected.


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 30, 2011)

My shift partner Tejbir thinks this forum is amusing, he loves people who think they are expert in Gurkhas and their weapons . I'm not, he is, he's been a Gurkha all his life lol, ( yeah 22 years in the army then he gets me a a shift partner lol, I'm chuffed to bits needless to say) any questions I'll pass on to him and you can have it from the horse's mouth as it were. Btw Khukris come in different sizes for different uses from cutting twine to chopping wood. it's not a one size fits all tool. Gurkhas aren't all one religion nor are all one tribe, they don't even speak just one language, there are however a great many myths about both them and their weapons.


----------

